# Official Summer League Thread



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Post anything on the Summer League here...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Chris Paul had a nice game in his first outing and is going to be a star in this leauge...

Chris Paul had 21pts and 4asts

J.R. Smith chipped in 15pts

Blake Stepp came up big for the Cavs and scored 16. I hope Blake Stepp can make the league...Im a sucker for Gonzaga PG's!


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

me too!
I don't know what it is, but Zag guards are just cool...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Chris Paul has 12pts and 9asts in his second summer league game. 

JR Smith with a big 30pts and 6-13 shooting from the arc.

Brandon Bass got 4pts and 2rebs in 11 minutes of play.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

The boys at DraftExpress on Hornets vs Cavs game:

*Chris Paul* - _21 points (8-13 FG), 5 rebounds, 7-8 assists_

By far the best player on the court, and it wasn't even close. Did an awesome job pushing the tempo and making great decisions in transition. Kept his teamamtes happy with a steady flow of fantastic passes, a few gorgeous bounce passes from the perimeter or over the top of the defense and another excellent alleyoop pass to JR Smith for the highlight of the day so far. Looked extremely smooth, using an awesome crossover to get in the lane repeatedly and either finish around the basket with contact, pull up for a beautiful floater or find the open man. Also shot the ball extremely well. Really dominated this game.

*Maciej Lampe* - _12 points (5-10 FG), 7 rebounds_

Settled for alot of bad shots from the perimeter, but they weren't falling for him. Not super active or aggressive. When he went to the paint, good things always happened. He has a very nice body and is definitely athletic for a player his size, he just needs to use it more.

*JR Smith* - _15 points (5-12 FG), 4 turnovers_

Obviously the most explosive player on the floor, and that really showed with the way he can get to the basket and finish. The problem is that his shot selection is horrendous and his decision making is poor, making you wonder if he has what it takes to be a true star in the league if his basketball IQ doesn't improve.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Against the Wizards...

*Chris Paul* - Looked like he was sleeping half the time, playing with absolutely no energy and really hurting his team in the process. Showed some sparks with some unbelievable passes, but for the most part just brought the ball up the court and passed it off.

In the 2nd half Paul woke up and started taking the ball to the basket much stronger. He scored at least 10 points in this half and added at least a couple of assists. He still didn't have a great game, but at least he left a better overall impression than the sleepy disinterested kid we saw in the first half.

*Brandon Bass* - The "invisible man" as Eric Weiss calls him, Bass is either really shy or really bad, we haven't decided yet. He might be coming off an injury or something, because this isn't even lose to the player he was in college. Bass did absolutely nothing in the 2nd half. He may have played, but we didn't really notice.

*Maciej Lampe* - A good, but not great game from Lampe, more of the same from what we saw yesterday actually more than anything. Ran the floor pretty well and finished after taking a nice pass from Chris Paul or Troy Bell. Sometimes went underneath the basket to receive the ball and make things happen, and sometimes floated out to the perimeter and jacked up a bad shot. Didn't play alot of defense and didn't really rebound that great, but still showed lot of potential as usual.

*JR Smith* - Hit a few threes, took some bad shots and some good ones, made some acrobatic moves and some boneheaded ones, showed alot of potential while showing that he has a ton of work to do at the same time. Smith was the man in charge of leading the Hornets back from a 15 point deficit with his scoring. He shoots WAY too many threes, jacking one up with even the least bit of daylight, but today his team needed that and he came through for them.

*David West* - A scrappy game from West who has to fight to get any touches here playing next to alot of players to like to have the ball in their hands. He's a semi-athletic and well co-ordinated power forward who can do alot of things well, but nothing great. He contributed by doing alot of little things as usual.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Team correspondants are keeping a blog during the summer league: hornets blog 

Paul was injured during the Wizards game. I don't know if it is serious or not.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

During today's game against the Warriors, Bass hurt his back and left the game. Paul didn't play because of his writs and West didn't play because of his ankle. Injuries are already happening and it's only summer league.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Starks said:


> During today's game against the Warriors, Bass hurt his back and left the game. Paul didn't play because of his writs and West didn't play because of his ankle. Injuries are already happening and it's only summer league.


 :curse:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

crappy game today as well. Whats jr doin huckin up 20 shots, 12 of them being threes? instead of working on his weaknesses, all hes doing is exposing them. troy bell going 1-11 as well, pretty ridiculous if you ask me. Lampe has played well however, its good to see him pullin down boards consistently as shooting at a decent clip. J.R. had a decent statline otherwise tho, 4 boards, 6 assists, 3 steals, 4 to's however.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Id personally like to see JR Smith really be working on his rebounding and defense instead of his shooting. We know he can shoot. He needs to up his rebounding numbers a lot.


----------



## wightnoiser (Oct 29, 2003)

7/14 game vs. Pistons

*Chris Paul*

Chris Paul has come to play with his passing game today. Paul’s wrist has limited his offensive aggressiveness, but has done nothing but accentuate his defensive abilities. Paul had at least 3 steals in the first half and showed an array of different passes that culminated in a sweet 35 foot ally-oop to JR Smith, who finished with a one-handed jam. Paul even blocked a shot in this game, but landed on his wrist for the effort. Maybe the landing fixed what was wrong with the wrist because Paul rocked his defender off him with a smooth step-back jumper that nestled into the hoop. He followed up his jumper with a couple more smooth hoops to round out a very solid first half, finishing close to double-digits in assists. 

Paul’s 2nd half was pretty much the same as his first except he didn’t do as much. Paul continued to show impeccable point guard instincts and really picked his spots well. A little surliness reared its head when Paul was called on an offensive foul and left the ball in the middle of the court, but he circled back and gave it to the official so no harm done. 

*Maciej Lampe*

Lampe had a very nice first half on both ends of the court. Lampe got to the line with some nice footwork and fakes inside and hit his free throws. Lampe also grabbed a couple of offensive rebounds and was generally very active. He didn’t play much in the first half though. 

Maciej didn’t really play in the second half. Jackson Vroman got an extended look instead and hustled as usual. 

*Brandon Bass*

Bass has been an enigma this week. He hasn’t been getting the ball from his teammates and has looked very indecisive when he does have it. Still, Bass finished with power a couple of times on some sweet assists from Chris Paul and made one very strong post move where he used his quickness, power, and footwork to beat two defenders from the left block.

*JR Smith*

JR had a quiet half until his one-handed jam at the end. JR has shown the staff about all they need to see and that is most likely why he isn’t dominating the ball like he did in the first few games. JR made a sweet step-back bank shot with perfect shooting form for his second basket of the half. 

JR really toned down his game today and focused on quality instead of quantity. Smith allowed Chris Paul to be a point guard and was the prime recipient of many a fine pass. JR made the spectacular look rudimentary on a number of possessions often contorting his body in crazy ways only to finish with the softest of lay-ins or the most emphatic of dunks. There was major progress in JR’s decision making today and he had his best game because of it.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I'm watching the Hornets vs. Nets right now.

Chris Paul hasn't scored yet.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

thaKEAF said:


> I'm watching the Hornets vs. Nets right now.
> 
> Chris Paul hasn't scored yet.



I watched some of it last night as well. The first half was horrendous basketball by the Hornets, but they started playing much better in the 2nd half. 


Sean Banks looks like a keeper IMO. It just seems like he has some untapped potential within him, so I don't think it would hurt to have him around even as a 14th-15th man. Of course, that's assuming that another team doesn't make him an offer.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Yeah that's why he (Sean Banks) was on my list of players I would have liked for the Sixers to take in the draft. He has the potential to be something if he keeps his head on straight and works on his off the court problems.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

The Hornets are playing the Pistons on NBA TV right now. Chris Paul and J.R. Smith both have looked really good, and J.R. slammed one on Darko which was hilarious.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

thaKEAF said:


> The Hornets are playing the Pistons on NBA TV right now. Chris Paul and J.R. Smith both have looked really good, and J.R. slammed one on Darko which was hilarious.


I want NBATV...:curse:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

You should get it man, really good for NBA fans.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Nice to see J.R. Smith finishing as leading scorer of this summer league!


----------

